# need sc18v2 help!!!



## insanemini (Aug 31, 2005)

i have just recently purchased the sc18v2 car. i am needing help with the setup of the car. i am not new to rc but new to pan car setup. i installed the slipper axle just so you know. if you can give some info on the changes the tweak screws, the black plastic collar on the center shaft will do, it would be greatly appreciated. i am a firm believer of car setup, it saves alot of mental anguish if it's done right. the track i will be racing on is a high bite carpet. 
thanks for any advise or help anyone can give me...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Run the center Damper collar with the spring compresed only about 1/16" use 100 weight silicone shock fluid on the damper discs and the disc O rings.
Tweek the car so it has equal weight on both front wheels. On high bite tracks run the #380 front with no tire stuff and the rears run very little sauce on the inside portion.
Make sure You use BRP #7460 diff lube on the front king pins Just a small amount.


----------



## insanemini (Aug 31, 2005)

thanks bud for the great advise!! what adjustment should i make if the car is loose??i am tring to find what adjustment does what to the car. hope that makes sence.i will definately start with the setup you mentioned. there is talk about getting a large 1/18th scale class running oval in the south west. i know you guys know these cars inside and out. maybe i can get the jump on these guys out here...lol
THANKS AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

A tight rear damper will make it loose and also hop!!!!
We race on a banked oval here and the Mod motor BRP SC18V2 is as fast as 1/10th stock .


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Where in the Southwest?


----------



## insanemini (Aug 31, 2005)

Yuma AZ, the track is in the early stages they have the ambrc system and carpet, the building is on the way, right now we are running 1/18 scale road coarse on a carpeted concrete slab, mostly 18t, but some sedan cars starting in. let me know if interested track is owned by my brotherinlaw. trying to get the sc18v2 hooked up for people to see. the faster the car the more people will get involved...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Rafster>>> Get that Volvo warmed up for a road trip


----------



## insanemini (Aug 31, 2005)

we would love for you guys to come out sometime and show us how it's done. anytime you guys want a brake from your winter, our winters our great, 76-82 deg in dec. jan. 
bring your shorts...lol..iv'e got my 18t hooked up pretty good may be able to run with you??once again bud thanks for the lesson!! a little more track time with sc18v2 and now with a little more knowledge, i should be able to be competitive...


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

if anyone in oklahoma is insterested in running these cars im willing to put on the races start a club or whatever we need to do


----------



## insanemini (Aug 31, 2005)

Build It And They Will Come.....lol....


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

yes that is true back in 1982 there were five people that bought and started playing with associated 12 es and it grew in ten years to like thirty or forty people in like 89 or so then the hobby shops started putting in tracks and okc racers were no more but i wouldnt mind doing it again with a cheap type of race car and the buds car is that cheap car that will work in out door condistions


----------



## insanemini (Aug 31, 2005)

i had just recieved my sc18v2 so i am still working the bugs out, as far as setup to driver and track needs. i have nothing bad to say about the car, instead of i would say in-expensive....lol


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

yes sorry but i am terrible at spelling


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Bud, 

You hardly need to consider warming up the motor as the natural ambient temps do it for you year round. 
Driving 120 miles to go racing isn't a huge deal...would and have done it often.
Driving the 242 miles one way...That's about a tank of gas or 12 gallon and at $3.09/gallon currently it cost $37 ONE WAY or $74 round trip. That will only go up if predictions are correct... (3.5 hour trip at 70mph) 
$74 in fuel costs to me is non-trivial, especially considering I'm supporting two households until probably next June...cheap apt. here for me and house w/wife & 2 kids in Ohio.

Heck, I could buy an SC18V2 for what it costs me to go race once, especially if you consider 2 or 3 meals and racing fees.
But, the smiles and enjoyment of racing again might be worth it once or twice...
Sorry, it won't happen often, if at all...
Won't happen at all unless I bring my SC18s out to Arizona in this next trip home...

RAFster


----------



## insanemini (Aug 31, 2005)

soo....there might be chance to get you to come down...? rafster are you in the pheonix area? i heard there a few tracks in the area, we moved to yuma in november of 04, still not real sure of what goes on in the surounding areas. it sounds like you are out there on buisness, have you had a chance to check around?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

insanemini

I moved to Tucson in late March and started working in mid-July. I'll be here for as long as they can have me...
Family is in Ohio due to daughter's school there ths year. Son & Daughter and Wife will move out next year after school is out in early June. (perfect time to move, get acclimated to the summer heat all at once...)

It is a long drive...
No one in Tucson races the 18th scale according to the two major race places, HobbyTown on Speedway and Competition Hobbies in the North end of town between Ina and Orange Grove Roads & I10. I forget the road it is located on...near a Home Depot.
Competition Hobbies has a sweet indoor setup for off road dirt racing and a high banked oval that can be carpet or dirt depending on desires and time of year...
HobbyTown races outside under a metal canopy (canopy/roof is about 18 ft off the ground...) You either race 10th or 12th or you don't race...if it is on-road your selections are limited.

Haven't checked out Phoenix racing action yet...

RAFster


----------



## insanemini (Aug 31, 2005)

rafster
hope your wife and kids move to tuscon with an open mind for that time of year....
this was my first winter and summer in yuma, it takes a while to get used to the summer meltdown but the winters make up for it, plus were huge sand dune junkies, being 15mins from some of the nicest dunes in the states also helps...hope everything works out for you......


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Thanks insanemini!
Yeah, no way around the ugly weather in the peak of heat. If they were here in April they could adjust somewhat. I'm going to recommend they keep the AC off in Ohio and use fans and then they can start getting used to warmer temps there. Still it will be significant adjustment. I've been able to adapt to the high 90s and like it but once it reaches 105 or above it is too much for me. Even trying to take a walk around 9PM when daytime temps are 100+ isn't fun...tolerable but far better than the 60% humidity and 80-90F temps so typical of Ohio.
Yuma is one of the hottest places in Arizona and saw some incredible temps this summer. I don't think I could deal with it. You work with the "range" down there?

I've played on the sand dunes at Kitty Hawk, NC...lots of fun.

David


----------

